# WTB - Pilot Watch



## PaulBoy

*WTB - Pilot Watch*


View Advert


Hello ... Having found my way back here after a 10 year hiatus, I have got the watch bug again! - I only have a couple of watches at present - I have posted about my SD1970 Turtle & Accurist chrono, but I also have a "dressy" Rotary & a Rotary diver which I have sent off to be checked over - I need a Pilot watch & am hoping someone here might have one they are planning to sell (?) - Here is what I am looking for in the watch:

Brand - Anything considered
Movement - Any
Size - 40 to 44mm
Dial Style - 12 hour
Dial Colour - Any
Strap - Any
Price - Ideally £50 to £150 but might push the boat out for something "special"

Please drop me a pm if you have anything that fits the bill ... Paul :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

PaulBoy



*Date*

06/03/21



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

